# Frage zur DTMS Hotline



## Sportfreund2004 (13 August 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Meine Oma hatte auf Ihrer Telefonrechnung einen 29,90 Euro Anruf bei einer DTMS-Nummer. Wie Sie mir mitteilte, wurde Sie angerufen wegen eines angeblichen Gewinns und sollte die "1" drücken, was sie tat und anschließend gleich auflegte. 
Nachdem sie den Betrag auf der Rechnung sah, zeigte sie mir diese. Ich rief die angegebene 0800er Nummer der DTMS an, um zu erfahren, um welche Nummer es dabei geht. Das einzige, was ich von der Bandansage mitgeteilt bekam, war, dass ich mich bei Reklamationen an die N*xnet wenden soll mit Angabe deren 0180er Nummer.
Meine Frage: Weiss jemand, wie das geregelt ist, sind die anderen Anbieter nicht dazu verpflichtet, eine kostenlose Nummer zur Reklamationsbearbeitung bereitzustellen? Ich dachte eigentlich, dem wäre so. Oder ist das okay, dass die nur zur kostenpflichtigen der n*tnet umleiten?

Ansonsten harren wir erstmal der Dinge, den Betrag für die DTMS werden wir auf jeden Fall nicht überweisen, mit dem Mahnwesen der N*tnet kenn ich mich seit Avanio ja aus, mit deren Schreiben hätte ich mir fast schon das Büro tapezieren können 

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2006)

*AW: Frage zur DTMS Hotline*



			
				Sportfreund2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage: Weiss jemand, wie das geregelt ist, sind die anderen Anbieter nicht dazu verpflichtet, eine kostenlose Nummer zur Reklamationsbearbeitung bereitzustellen?


Nein, das kann jeder machen wie er will.


----------



## klappstuhl (4 März 2007)

*AW: Frage zur DTMS Hotline*



Sportfreund2004 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Meine Oma hatte auf Ihrer Telefonrechnung einen 29,90 Euro Anruf bei einer DTMS-Nummer. Wie Sie mir mitteilte, wurde Sie angerufen wegen eines angeblichen Gewinns und sollte die "1" drücken, was sie tat und anschließend gleich auflegte.
> Nachdem sie den Betrag auf der Rechnung sah, zeigte sie mir diese. Ich rief die angegebene 0800er Nummer der DTMS an, um zu erfahren, um welche Nummer es dabei geht. Das einzige, was ich von der Bandansage mitgeteilt bekam, war, dass ich mich bei Reklamationen an die N*xnet wenden soll mit Angabe deren 0180er Nummer.
> ...


Wie ist denn die Sache weitergegangen?


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (4 März 2007)

*AW: Frage zur DTMS Hotline*

Für meine Oma war es zu stressig, die ist nervlich leider nicht allzu belastbar, nach der 2. Mahnung hat sie gezahlt, da ihr der Blutdruck beim Öffnen der 2. Mahnung in schwindelerregende Höhen stieg. Jetzt sind bei ihr die 0900er gesperrt.


----------



## klappstuhl (4 März 2007)

*AW: Frage zur DTMS Hotline*

Schade, denn auf entsprechende Gegenwehr hat Dtms bisher jeweils die Forderungen aus solchen Gewinnanrufen fallen gelassen. Da ich in meinem Fall gegen Dtms Stafanzeige erstattet habe, wäre ich an Unterlagen in Sachen deiner Oma interessiert. Vielleicht können wir ja Kontakt aufnehmen (über PN)?


----------

